# Oxbow food question



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I want to start feeding my hamster oxbow pellets, but I can only get them online and they are more expensive per pound as the guinea pig or rat food! So my question is: could I feed him oxbow rat food maybe?


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Edit misread question lol sorry!Can't help you there!!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.oxbowanimalhealth.com/products/animal/detail?object=1591 <ham
http://www.oxbowanimalhealth.com/products/type/detail?object=1547 <rat

Hamsters and rats are both omnivores so both foods would be accepted. However, in turn to guarantee the best nutrition for your hamster, you should feed hamster food. The top premium ingredients in these 2 foods are different, meaning they'll result in different things. Hamsters don't need daily fish oil supplements, for example. Hamsters NEED to forage for different seeds and treats. 

I wouldn't get the hamster Oxbow if it's too hard to get. Lab blocks shouldn't make up their main diet anyway. I prefer to scatter seeds and things around for them to scavenge (naturally) for. That said, if you did buy an entire bag of rat blocks, the hamster may never go through them all (since you would only feed it alongside an actual hamster food to ensure complete nutrition). 

So I wouldn't get the rat blocks either, 

Does any of your stores order specific customer request?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Laki said:


> http://www.oxbowanimalhealth.com/products/animal/detail?object=1591 <ham
> http://www.oxbowanimalhealth.com/products/type/detail?object=1547 <rat
> 
> Hamsters and rats are both omnivores so both foods would be accepted. However, in turn to guarantee the best nutrition for your hamster, you should feed hamster food. The top premium ingredients in these 2 foods are different, meaning they'll result in different things. Hamsters don't need daily fish oil supplements, for example. Hamsters NEED to forage for different seeds and treats.
> ...


I'm not sure if my store orders specific customer requests but the problem I have with those foods with seeds and stuff is he lets so much of it go to waste!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hamsters will pack their cheeks till they're full. But after putting it in their nests they'll eat about a teaspoon of seeds per night. You're probably giving him way too much in a dish?
Try taking him out and making an obstacle course on your bed or on a table or safe floor (without things for him to run under or get stuck) and put some seeds around for him to find. Only scatter a teaspoon of the seeds. 

The blocks will cause a lot if waste too. He'll eat what he wants and leave the rest in his nest, then you'll have to clean the cage and give him fresh food!! lol


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

You know what? A store near me is willing to special order it for me anyway so no worries!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Laki said:


> Excellent!


Thank you


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

A hamster will never over eat. They eat until they are full. Make sure to give them plenty of food so they can store.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually, I found with my hamsters in the past is that they would never really eat too much of what they stored and feeding too much only caused excess mess in the nest. I would never feed more than 2 tsp of seeds plus a couple treats per night.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I feed my rats hamster food (Living World Hamster Excursion, some of the best store brand blocks for rats) lol We only feed blocks, and fresh veggies daily. Fruits as a treat weekly. But looking at the ingredients, these are so far off I really don't know if I would feed this rat food to a hamster. Have you looked into Harlan Teklad 2018/2016/2014? I feed that to my rats as well, and I see a lot of people are feeding the higher (2018) to their hamsters. Myself, I would personally go with a lesser fat like the 2014 but I am unsure of the protein hamsters need. Us rat owners usually use the 2018 for babies and nursing mothers.




> Oxbow Regal Rat:
> 
> Premium Ingredients
> Brown Rice = Low-Calorie Energy Source
> ...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh don't worry, Im not going to feed him the rat food any more. I can get the hamster oxbow food


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I gotta let you know, you just jynxed me. I just received a call about a half blind hamster needing a home ASAP, or she will be given for snake food. I'm out the door to pick her up lol Here, I know nothing about them and was just looking through hamster stuff while I researched the food. Wish me luck!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Pitluvs said:


> I gotta let you know, you just jynxed me. I just received a call about a half blind hamster needing a home ASAP, or she will be given for snake food. I'm out the door to pick her up lol Here, I know nothing about them and was just looking through hamster stuff while I researched the food. Wish me luck!


haha! well i do suspect to have a touch of esp....anyway good luck!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I gotta let you know, you just jynxed me. I just received a call about a half blind hamster needing a home ASAP, or she will be given for snake food. I'm out the door to pick her up lol Here, I know nothing about them and was just looking through hamster stuff while I researched the food. Wish me luck!


If you need any help, VM me.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I feed my rats hamster food (Living World Hamster Excursion, some of the best store brand blocks for rats) lol We only feed blocks, and fresh veggies daily. Fruits as a treat weekly. But looking at the ingredients, these are so far off I really don't know if I would feed this rat food to a hamster. Have you looked into Harlan Teklad 2018/2016/2014? I feed that to my rats as well, and I see a lot of people are feeding the higher (2018) to their hamsters. Myself, I would personally go with a lesser fat like the 2014 but I am unsure of the protein hamsters need. Us rat owners usually use the 2018 for babies and nursing mothers.


 My hamster's main diet is:
-Living World Extrusion Pellets
-Cheap Brand of Seed Mix from LPS
-Oats
Oats are great food for hamsters. My hamster fell and his two front teeth came out, so he needed food that was easy to eat. The vet reccomended feeding him oats until he can get back on seed mix. He loves them so much I still feed them! lol 

I give him veggies/fruits every few days. Sometimes he has a treat stick in his cage. And he gets the occasional store bought treat.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

We did end up picking her up  She's a cream Syrian Teddy Bear  Sweetest thing, she's very friendly and loves to be in your arms. She is blind in one eye, has a lump on her back and a little underweight. But the worst was the cage she came in, nothing but a cage the size of a book and a dangerous plastic wheel. Nothing else. She now has a box and some toilet paper until I can get my big big rat cage set up for her  Meet Jazzy! Oh and she'll be eating Living World and Harlan Teklad... and some seed mix for a treat.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Make sure to feed veggies 3 times a week.  Mine's favourites are carrots and apple.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

She'll be in the same rotation as the rats and the dragon  Having pet rats really helps with hammy care, not to much different lol


----------

